# South Links Winter meet.



## mashleyR7 (Jul 17, 2015)

I know we're not even through the summer yet but I want to get this started early so we can get a great deal and get a good size group. In the last few years we've been to, Princes and Littlestone, then last year Royal Cinque Ports and some even went back as well as to St Georges. 

So who's in? When do you want to go? Where do you want to go? 

Only factor for me is not Princes.


----------



## wookie (Jul 17, 2015)

mashleyR7 said:



			I know we're not even through the summer yet but I want to get this started early so we can get a great deal and get a good size group. In the last few years we've been to, Princes and Littlestone, then last year Royal Cinque Ports and some even went back as well as to St Georges. 

So who's in? When do you want to go? Where do you want to go? 

Only factor for me is not Princes.
		
Click to expand...

Do you fancy a two dayer Ash?  I've got RSG booked for the same Tuesday as this year subject to confirmation once their diary officially opens in a few weeks time.

I haven't got the date to hand but do you fancy sorting out Cinque Ports for the Monday?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 17, 2015)

Tuesday 23rd of February 2016 I believe, not that I'm looking forward to it at allâ€¦â€¦. 

Mini tour; Littlestone Sunday, RCP Monday, RSG Tuesday?


----------



## LIG (Jul 17, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Tuesday 23rd of February 2016 I believe, not that I'm looking forward to it at allâ€¦â€¦. 

Mini tour; Littlestone Sunday, RCP Monday, RSG Tuesday?
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant!  Where do I sign up? :thup:

( Oi! Cheeky!  )


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2015)

If it's in December I could possibly play but would have to give it a miss in February due to the Scotlabd trip


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 17, 2015)

liverpoolphil said:



			if it's in december i could possibly play but would have to give it a miss in february due to the scotlabd trip
		
Click to expand...

Philip's alive!!!!


----------



## chrisd (Jul 17, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Philip's alive!!!!  

Click to expand...

Do you mean "Flash" ?


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 17, 2015)

mashleyR7 said:



			I know we're not even through the summer yet but I want to get this started early so we can get a great deal and get a good size group. In the last few years we've been to, Princes and Littlestone, then last year Royal Cinque Ports and some even went back as well as to St Georges. 

So who's in? When do you want to go? Where do you want to go? 

Only factor for me is not Princes.
		
Click to expand...

I've heard Lydd is a nice links course.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jul 17, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Tuesday 23rd of February 2016 I believe, not that I'm looking forward to it at allâ€¦â€¦. 

Mini tour; Littlestone Sunday, RCP Monday, RSG Tuesday?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds perfect. 2 nights in the King's Head, all we need is for Dolly to be back from Uni.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 17, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Sounds perfect. 2 nights in the King's Head, all we need is for Dolly to be back from Uni.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly that's December, it'll be richart in Februaryâ€¦.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 17, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Do you mean "Flash" ?
		
Click to expand...

Pedant alert - Dr. Zharkov actually said "Gordon's alive!!"

Carry on.

I love that film,me.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 18, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Pedant alert - Dr. Zharkov actually said "Gordon's alive!!"

Carry on.

I love that film,me.

Click to expand...

Pedant alert...

 I think you'll find it was Prince Vultan..........:ears:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 18, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Pedant alert...

 I think you'll find it was Prince Vultan..........:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Considers getting Queen's greatest hits out and putting it on the turntable.........


----------



## LIG (Jul 18, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Considers getting Queen's greatest hits out and putting it on the turntable.........

Click to expand...


Just finished A night at The Opera on Ipod 
Volume at "Ear destruction level".
:whoo:


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jul 18, 2015)

Yes I'm happy to sort RCP for the Monday. 

But is there appetite for a earlier meet too?


----------



## Midnight (Jul 18, 2015)

LIG said:



			Just finished A night at The Opera on Ipod 
Volume at "Ear destruction level".
:whoo:
		
Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			Pedant alert...

 I think you'll find it was Prince Vultan..........:ears:
		
Click to expand...

i have to agree mate  &#128518;


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 18, 2015)

LIG said:



			Just finished A night at The Opera on Ipod 
Volume at "Ear destruction level".
:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Pedant alert 2 - its not on that album.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 18, 2015)

Further pedant alert - They didn't have an album called "that". :smirk:


----------



## PieMan (Jul 19, 2015)

Circumstances permitting, myself and Blundell would be up for this - we'll definitely play RCP and have a night in the Kings Head (that sounds like a cracking title for a Queen album!!!) depending on cost we may be up for RSG, otherwise we'll either play Littlestone or Princes again (I liked Princes!)


----------



## SaintHacker (Jul 19, 2015)

Count me in. RCP back 9 owes me big time after this year!


----------



## User20205 (Jul 19, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Count me in. RCP back 9 owes me big time after this year!
		
Click to expand...

Shall I bring my brolly, and hand warmers again ??


----------



## SaintHacker (Jul 19, 2015)

Brolly, hand warmers, hat, scarf, hot water bottle, electric blanket...


----------

